# Scorpions in oregon? Anyone?



## prang11

I was talking with my roommate yesterday about scorpions and he was telling me that he has seen scorpions in eastern oregon before.  I was doubting him a little bit because the weather gets so cold durring the winter but when I thought about it i realized he may be right.  The summers are very hot while the winters are very cold.  The scorps could just hibernate could they not?

I was just curious if anyone out there has seen or caught scorps in oregon anywhere?  If so would you be interested in possibly meating some time this summer when the weather is nice to do some hunting?  
Thanks guys and gals.


----------



## Spider-man 2

Ummm, I don't know of any in Oregon but there are 3 spp. in eastern Washington.


----------



## prang11

Cool stuff spider-man.  Are they easy to find?  I want to plan a trip somewhere to catch some scorps some time this summer and am trying to get info on where I want to go.  You know of a good place to go and hunt these? Maybe a town or park area that I can look into?


----------



## Spider-man 2

Ummm, well I can't remember off the top of my head which 3 species inhabit there, but I can ask my friend who knows.  I don't know as much about scorps as I do Ts.  Also, there are some species of rattlesnake in eastern Washington as well,  you would be trotting around in thier territory to find the scorps.  After looking at those bites photos in the other threads, you might want to reconsider unless you are totally prepared.  Unforunately, summertime would be the best time to look for them.

There could be some scorps in Oregon, I dunno.  Maybe Immortal_sin or Galeogirl know? They live in Oregon too.


----------



## galeogirl

I've heard that you can find U. mordax in eastern Oregon.  Kugellager told me of another species, but I can't remember which one right off the top of my head.


----------



## prang11

Well galeogirl thanks for the info. I cant seem to find anywhere that has a list of where certain species are located.  maybe I am missing something.  I want to know if these oregon scorps are easy to find or if it would be more of a haslle than it is worht for me to try.  I may plan a camping trip to an area that has them around and spend a weekend looking.  Might become a new goal of mine.  To find the elusive oregon scorpions.


Also maybe their are scorps in southern oregon towards medford. The temperature down there is alot warmer.  Would be nice to find something around Corvallis but it is to wet around here.


----------



## prang11

galeogirl said:
			
		

> I've heard that you can find U. mordax in eastern Oregon.  Kugellager told me of another species, but I can't remember which one right off the top of my head.


Cant find a single photo of U. mordax.  You sure thats the proper name?

Just found it... DOH


----------



## reverendsterlin

when I lived in Oakridge, 40 east of Eugene verging on the Cascades, I went out rockhounding. I saw what seemed to be a very dark blue scorp ~3 inches. Being married at the time it didn't go home with me, but I have always wondered what species it was.
Rev


----------



## prang11

reverendsterlin said:
			
		

> when I lived in Oakridge, 40 east of Eugene verging on the Cascades, I went out rockhounding. I saw what seemed to be a very dark blue scorp ~3 inches. Being married at the time it didn't go home with me, but I have always wondered what species it was.
> Rev


Were you on the west side of the mountains or the east side?  Did you only see one or were you able to find many?  I really want to go on a hunt once the weather gets nice.  Also what time of year did you go out?  Is there a town in the area that I could possibly use as a starting point?  

Im just looking for as much info as possible.  If anyone else is interested in possibly meeting up and searching together let me know.

Thanks everyone for the info.  Keep it coming.


----------



## prang11

Looked on map quest and oakridge is only 1.5 hours away from me.  Not bad at all.


----------



## reverendsterlin

I was maybe 6 miles east of Oakridge in a moist area with a fair sized creekbed (lots of newts), traveled upstream through the hills along a route paralelling the stream but 1/2 way up the hillside. I was really surprised by it's size, the color was so dark it almost seemed black but the sunlight showed it blue.

Rev


----------



## Bob

I caught scorpions at the Kah-nee-tah resort located about 100 miles east of Portland many times. They can be found around Bend also. I don't know the species but know we have them! They get around 1.5 inch or so and are dark in color. Oregon is desert east of mount Hood ! 

Bob /Troutdale Oregon


----------



## prang11

Thanks bob.  Kahneetah is where my buddy found them for the first time he says.  I just dont want to go hunting and find nothing.  So I am gathering all the info I posibly can.


----------



## Kugellager

All you need to know about N. American Species and their distributions.

http://www.angelfire.com/tx4/scorpiones/

Checklist by state...scroll down to OR.

http://www.angelfire.com/tx4/scorpiones/states.html

Uroctonus mordax and Paruroctonus boreus are probably the two most common species you will find in either Washington or Oregon...though of course there will probably be locals dominated by some of the other species found in those states.

John
];')


----------



## prang11

Finally the master comes to my rescue.  Thanks Kugellager


----------



## drapion

*yes*

i catch scorps all the time and i live in oregon


----------



## drapion

dude i know were to find like 25 mordax in 2.5 hours


----------



## prang11

Mind giving me a location?  Want to meet some time to catch these possibly?


----------



## drapion

hell ya i want to meet and catch scorps i live in medford there all over in the hills down here


----------



## prang11

Awsome, I may have to plan a trip to medford in the next few months then.  Ill keep in touch with you.


----------



## reverendsterlin

from the links Kug posted I would have to guess a mordax(sp?) was what I had seen. I must say the one I saw was a solid dark color without the lighter colored tail.
Rev


----------



## drapion

ok dude keep in touch


----------



## TheNothing

funny this topic came up here
Before moving to PDX from Salt Lake I knew of the species in Oregon and have been looking for a time to do a lil hunting.

How about a good lil weekend camping w/ scorp hunting?


----------



## drapion

dude I'm down with that camping and scorp hunting sounds like what I do all summer.prang what do you think


----------



## prang11

I was just down in coos-bay riding quads this weekend.  Could have made the trip.  With this current weather we are having it will set a trip back a ways.  This summer or maybe on a nice weekend I will head down that way.  Im still trying to convince my GF that this is a very reasonable trip.  She still dose not beleive me, lol.  :wall:


----------



## drapion

well keep trying to talk her in to it I'll wait for the good word


----------



## Marty

*Critters*

I'm new to the board and yes we have scorpions in Oregon. I live in Grants Pass and I want to know the best method of getting rid of the little buggers, I had one in the house the other night   don't like that at all, any suggestion? Thanks Marty


----------



## Kugellager

Marty,

See the thing is...just about everyone here wants and has them in their house...on purpose...you'll find little or no sympathy here...

That said...pesticides are very ineffective on scorpions...They just don't work very well at killing them.

However, there are methods for keeping them out of and away from houses.  Make sure there is not a lot of trash/litter around the yard near the house. Litter can be items like wood, cinderblocks, flower pots etc...basically anything that a scorpion can hide under and may attract other bugs that like to hide under things. Typically, scorpions that are house infesting have good areas to live around the house they are infesting.  In areas where scorpion infestation is common many people have a ring of ceramic tiles around the lower part of the outside of the house to help keep the scorpiopns out.  The glazed ceramic tiles are slippery and the scorpions have an extremely difficult time climbing up them. The places where the tiles are most critical are under the door threshold and window sills on the outside.

John
];')


----------



## thumpersalley

*Live in Albany, want to do a hunt*

I live in ALbany just south of Portland & north of Eugene, my husband & I would love to a do a hunt asap. Anyone interested in some of the places discussed? Kim


----------



## Debswebs05

There are most definitely scorps in Oregon...right in the Eugene area there is a species of wood scorpion, kind of a dark reddish brown, unfortunately, I am not very well versed at species i.d. of scorps, but one was given to me as a gift-was found in the saucer of an outside plant.  It seemed to enjoy the damp.  We have a lot of that here.  At Dexter resivoir, there is another species that lives among the rocks up the side of the dam.  And then, in Eastern Oregon along the Columbia River, there is at least one species.  When we lived there my youngest son was always bringing them home.  He lost one under the stove-had a heck of a time recapturing that lil bugger.  All of the above mentioned types look very different, but they are pretty small-under 2 and 1/2 inches.  Very docile, though.


----------



## Xaranx

Marty said:


> I'm new to the board and yes we have scorpions in Oregon. I live in Grants Pass and I want to know the best method of getting rid of the little buggers, I had one in the house the other night   don't like that at all, any suggestion? Thanks Marty


Gotta get rid of what the scorpions eat to get rid of em.  Clean up all debris around/near the home like John suggested already, and make sure you have no bushes, trees, etc, touching your walls or roof, this is the way a lot of bugs make it inside the home.


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Holy old thread revival, Batman!

That being said, the scorpion found often here in the Willamette Valley is _Uroctonus mordax_.  I have an immature female caught in Eugene by a local entomologist this past spring.  He's told me personally that they should be in great abundance in McDonald Forest just north of Corvallis.  As soon as the weather warms up, I plan on going up there to hunt for them.  The OSU Bug Zoo may be arranging a group hunt during spring break (last full week this month).

I'd love to set up a community of these little guys.  

By the way, there's supposed to be six species of scorpion native to Oregon.


----------



## drapion

Any time any of you want to go on a scorp huntin trip just let me know!!! I live in Medford and I know where to find all the U.mordax and P.boreus you will ever need!! I'm down to go any day during the summer or spring that I don't have to work..So just message me and we can put a trip together..


Darren


----------



## irimomof3

My husband found a scorpion at work the other day.  Can you tell me how to set up a habitat for it and how to care for it?

thanks,

Michelle


----------



## Mr. Mordax

That's . . . REALLY vague.  And kind of a thread hijack.

Try posting a new thread, with a description of the scorpion and where you found it.


----------



## irimomof3

Wow,  I'm sorry I didn't mean to hijak sheesh :8o 

I found it here in Oregon so I thought I would reply in this thread,  I guess I will find a friendlier board to find my answers.


----------



## P.jasonius

If you said you found it in oregon the reception would've been warmer.  Don't let it scare you away.  i'm sure someone can tell you how to set it up, but as a general rule you want to mimic the environment where you found it.  I used to live in Washington, and I'm familiar with E. Washington, but not eastern Oregon, so I can't really tell you if you'll need a humid setup or an arid one.  Give us a pic or detailed description and it'll help.


----------



## Mr. Mordax

I'm sorry I came off so gruff.  I shouldn't post so early in the morning.   

Since there's six species native to Oregon requiring a variety of conditions, it would help to know _where_ in Oregon you found it.  Here in the Willamette Valley you're likely to find _U. mordax_ which typically requires a humid environment.  Other areas of the state stand a high chance of finding _P. boreus_ which does better in drier conditions.  As P. jasonius mentioned, the best bet until you figure out a species ID is to mimic the conditions in which you found it.

Best of luck!


----------



## Teal

*I know, I know.. thread revival and whatnot!

I'm interested in finding some local scorpions too! I live in Newberg, OR but I'm more than happy to travel. I'd love if anyone could get in touch with me when they're heading out, or if they want to share locations to some good spots? *


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Check the hills, in areas that are facing the sun during the day.  Look under rocks and bark.

I went looking in the Coast Range a few weeks ago and turned up eight scorpions in under an hour.


----------



## thumpersalley

*I went scorp hunting today!*

I went to the base of Marys Peak outside of Philomath today & saw 6 scorps & caught 3. Very fun! I would be happy to show anyone whos interested. Im going to go again soon just to watch them. Kim


----------



## super-pede

going to the northern part of the oregon coast this weekend.Just want to collect some scorps and a rubber boa.does any one know any good locations?


----------



## thumpersalley

Too early for getting scorpions right now, someone correct me if Im wrong? Wait until June to August. Kim


----------



## drapion

You can go hunting right now. I have found U.mordax as early as March. Good luck!


----------



## thumpersalley

You live where its warmer right now, here in the valley, nights can still get down to freezing but temps are generally 40-50. Kim


----------



## thumpersalley

Where is the furthest north the boreus can be found at? My husband & I are thinking of going to watch scorpions at the end of August & take a weekend for ourselves but dont want to go to Redmond. Are there any closer either east or south? Near what towns? Kim


----------



## bugs

*check this scorpion out, i live in Rhododendron Oregon*

which is west of mt hood.  this was inside my house, on the stairs.


----------



## thumpersalley

Can you post a pic? Kim


----------



## BillsSpider

Used to catch brown wood scorpions near Dallas Oregon when I was in my teens, under old logs or rocks


----------

